# Sopranos Season 6



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2006)

This season looks sick as hell...

Season 6 Trailer:

http://media.putfile.com/Sopranos-Season-6-Trailer


wtf does he say in the end though?  


In a related story:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhMWCoYfiwU&search=mad tv


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2006)

True Story


----------



## LITUPGUNZ (Mar 2, 2006)

mafia disenchantment runs high with the youth of today

cept sammy the bull


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## LITUPGUNZ (Mar 2, 2006)

dont try to make me feel stupid bro i aint


----------



## Typical.Liberal (Mar 2, 2006)

The Sopranos is a racist show. It portrays Italian-Americans as nothing but criminals.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2006)

Typical.Liberal said:
			
		

> The Sopranos is a racist show. It portrays Italian-Americans as nothing but criminals.


 I agree, it's the blacks that are nothing but criminals.


----------



## Typical.Liberal (Mar 2, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I agree, it's the blacks that are nothing but criminals.



How would you like it if they made a show about a redneck with a bunch of stupid redneck friends who won a lottery and goes around doing stupid stuff?

oh wait...nevermind.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2006)

Typical.Liberal said:
			
		

> How would you like it if they made a show about a redneck with a bunch of stupid redneck friends who won a lottery and goes around doing stupid stuff?
> 
> oh wait...nevermind.


 They should make a show where they have a bunch of helpless infants crawling around crying that their diapers need changing and that they need food. The show would never have a single quiet minute because all the kids would do is whine, complain and suck their thumbs, and blame others for all their problems. Oh wait....we already have the liberal party.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> They should make a show where they have a bunch of helpless infants crawling around crying that their diapers need changing and that they need food. The show would never have a single quiet minute because all the kids would do is whine, complain and suck their thumbs, and blame others for all their problems. Oh wait....we already have the liberal party.




True Story


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 2, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> They should make a show where they have a bunch of helpless infants crawling around crying that their diapers need changing and that they need food. The show would never have a single quiet minute because all the kids would do is whine, complain and suck their thumbs, and blame others for all their problems. Oh wait....we already have the liberal party.





  classic


----------



## topolo (Mar 2, 2006)

I just got done rubbing one out.


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2006)

LITUPGUNZ said:
			
		

> mafia disenchantment runs high with the youth of today



Isn't that the truth!

...although Sopranos is the 2nd best show ever! (behind 24)

Can't wait for Season 6....one more week!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 3, 2006)

Typical.Liberal said:
			
		

> How would you like it if they made a show about a redneck with a bunch of stupid redneck friends who won a lottery and goes around doing stupid stuff?
> 
> oh wait...nevermind.




What is the presidency of George W Bush.  I'll take potent potables for $300, Alex.


----------



## topolo (Mar 4, 2006)

ghey


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 4, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Isn't that the truth!
> 
> ...although Sopranos is the 2nd best show ever! (behind 24)
> 
> Can't wait for Season 6....one more week!


Nah... Sopranos is Number 1 !!! 

24 is growing old.  They really need to mix it up; the same shit is happening over & over.  I don't even really look forward to watching it this season anymore. 

How many times is Jack going to be a fugitive? C'mon!!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is the presidency of George W Bush.  I'll take potent potables for $300, Alex.


that was pretty funny though...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 12, 2006)

Started with a bang. Tony gets shot by Junior and Gene Pontecorvo hangs himself. What did you all think of the 1st episode?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

Pretty good, I also like how they didn't show any upcoming previews.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 12, 2006)

spicy first show, tony gettn shot was intense


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't like how they don't have scenes from next week. Everyone says that gives it away. That doesn't give away shit. They previews never let you know what's gonna happen.

Regardless, great first episode. 

Tony's gonna fuckin kill Uncle June..........unless he gives me $50 first.


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Nah... Sopranos is Number 1 !!!
> 
> 24 is growing old.  They really need to mix it up; the same shit is happening over & over.  I don't even really look forward to watching it this season anymore.
> 
> How many times is Jack going to be a fugitive? C'mon!!!!




and sorry, 24 is better than the Sopranos.

This is coming from a Sopranos fanatic.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

24 is unwatchable, this is from Dale Mabry.


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

Dale, don't let that dyslexia/OCD control you. YOU control it!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

It's just not that entertaining to me.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It's just not that entertaining to me.


it still is to me.. just seems so repetitive lately.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a good premice, but I just never got into it.


----------



## topolo (Mar 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It's a good premice, but I just never got into it.



Kind of like women.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw you posted, I figured you were correcting "premise", little did I know you were trying to turn me gay.  Homo.


----------



## topolo (Mar 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I saw you posted, I figured you were correcting "premise", little did I know you were trying to turn me gay.  Homo.



Everyone knows you can't spell and that you are gay.


----------



## topolo (Mar 12, 2006)

Homo


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

Post


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

Whore.


----------



## topolo (Mar 12, 2006)

f


----------



## topolo (Mar 12, 2006)

u


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 12, 2006)

WTF us with Tony getting shot by Junior then episode just ending while he dials 911....oops I hope I didn't ruin it.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 13, 2006)

One of the best episodes ever.  Uncle June is the best.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Mar 14, 2006)

mattd46612 said:
			
		

> One of the best episodes ever. Uncle June is the best.


Yeah he is, and man can he sing.  
1st episode, what a great hit and run scene.  I came out of my chair on that.  
And no way is Phil going to keep eating his pride for 6 weeks.  He is going to go off on "the friend from new Jersey."


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 18, 2006)

What do you think is gonna happen the rest of the season. Do you think they'll have it in flashback form up until Tony gets shot? Or do you all think the second episode will take off from when he got shot? Should be interesting to see.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> What do you think is gonna happen the rest of the season. Do you think they'll have it in flashback form up until Tony gets shot? Or do you all think the second episode will take off from when he got shot? Should be interesting to see.


I think Tony is going to be alive. One of the greatest things about the show is you never know who's going to make it out of each episode alive.  If it was all flashbacks, we'd know nobody gets whacked.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 18, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I think Tony is going to be alive. One of the greatest things about the show is you never know who's going to make it out of each episode alive. *If it was all flashbacks, we'd know nobody gets whacked*.


 
True, but it could also be flash backs up to Tony getting shot, and then possibly the resolution after that. We'll see. I'm eager to find out.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> True, but it could also be flash backs up to Tony getting shot, and then possibly the resolution after that. We'll see. I'm eager to find out.


Right, but in the season preview, we see Tony talking to Malfi saying "People see that your weak, they see an opportunity..." maybe implying that while Tony is recovering there is a power struggle.

ah, who knows... we'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 18, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> ah, who knows... we'll find out tomorrow


 
Right on. Hopefully they give us some more Meadow camel toe action.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2006)

Paulie Walnuts wasn't in this episode, that is weird.  I wonder if they do the flashback stuff if maybe he was whacked.  I am thinking this season will be flashes until Tony gets shot, then the following will be life after Tony.  I am under the impression they are running 2 shorter seasons as opposed to a single 22 episode one.


----------



## topolo (Mar 19, 2006)

I dont think they have ever made a 22 episope season, that is what the networks do....not cable.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Paulie Walnuts wasn't in this episode, that is weird.


 
Yeah he was. Remember when he was at Artie's restaurant with the guys and he said, "hoooooooo, menus Artie."

I do agree with Chase doing some sort of flashback style episodes though.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I dont think they have ever made a 22 episope season, that is what the networks do....not cable.


seasons so far were 13/e.. I've heard this year is 12, followed by 8 in January of 2007.


----------



## topolo (Mar 19, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> seasons so far were 13/e.. I've heard this year is 12, followed by 8 in January of 2007.



As usual, I am right and Dale is wrong.....nothing new.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.the-sopranos.com/

20, so I was off by 2.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

On...


Right About....



Now...............





You woke up this mornin'....


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

He's dreaming I BET.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, I Was Correct!11


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 19, 2006)

Horrible episode, but it does set up some interesting stuff.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Horrible episode, but it does set up some interesting stuff.





I'll set _you_ up for some interesting stuff.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2006)

I was reading the TV guide's synopsis of tonight epsiode. Sounds like it's gonna be pretty good. Now that Tony's conscious, we shouldn't have to worry about the dream bullshit.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally back on track.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tonight's episode was classic. Artie is such an underated part of that show he cracks me up...great episode overall

-Artie's cook sayin he'd bury his cock in Charmane's tits
-Artie pummelin Benny
-Chris Harrassing Ben Kingsley
-Artie cookin up the Rabbit he shot
-Phil ranting about Vito


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

anyone else think this year has sucked so far?  I find it boring as hell....

It's been slow in the past, but this is ridiculous. The whole Vito story is going nowhere & taking up way more time than it should, especially for this being the last season of the show.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

I have enjoyed it but it is moving slow.

Way to much AJ. I am ready for him to get whacked.


----------



## topolo (May 1, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> anyone else think this year has sucked so far?  I find it boring as hell....
> 
> It's been slow in the past, but this is ridiculous. The whole Vito story is going nowhere & taking up way more time than it should, especially for this being the last season of the show.



I agree


----------



## busyLivin (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I have enjoyed it but it is moving slow.
> 
> Way to much AJ. I am ready for him to get whacked.




Parts are OK, I just think the whole Vito thing is going on way too long.  Their target audience wants to see a whacking, not Brokeback Mountain Redux.


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2006)

It seems to me that alot of this season's story lines are just fillers.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 1, 2006)

I still watch it over any show on TV, but it is way worse than it was in the first 2 or 3 seasons. Agreed that too much time is being wasted on AJ and Vito. Hopefully Paulie, Phil Leotardo & Johnny Sack get more involved in the season, which is more than halfway over.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 1, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I have enjoyed it but it is moving slow.
> 
> Way to much AJ. I am ready for him to get whacked.



I was so psyched when he keeled over from the panic attack, I thought he OD'ed on Coke and was going to bite it.

Next week looks good with Paulie going at it with a few peeps.


----------



## busyLivin (May 4, 2006)

Not sure if any of you are into gaming, but this game was just announced & sounds pretty cool.

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/704/704927p1.html

*So You Wanna Work For Tony Soprano?*

May 4, 2006 - The HBO mob family series The Sopranos has won both commercial and critical success over its six year run. Millions of viewers tune in each week to see the trials and tribulations of Tony, Uncle Junior, and the other members of America's First Family of Crime. Today, THQ Interactive announced that key members of the show's cast including James Gandolfini as Tony Soprano will be lending both their voice talents and likenesses to the upcoming videogame adaption of the hit series.



THQ stated that the game will "evoke the atmosphere, action and conflicts that are the cornerstone of the hit show." While few details of the game were revealed at the time of the announcement, we can tell you that players will assume the role of the illegitimate son of "Big Pussy" and will have the unenviable role of proving their loyalty to the Soprano organization. 

As a "soldier" in the organization, players will "earn money on collections, protect your turf through intimidation, and gain admiration within your own family to move up in the ranks of the organization." Your marching orders will come from the likes of Paulie, Silvio, Christopher, and Tony in familiar series locations such as the Bada Bing!, Nuovo Vesuvio's, and Satriale's. It is worth noting that show creator David Chase is collaborating with THQ on the game's plotline.

Kelly Flock, executive vice president for Worldwide Publishing at THQ, stated that company was excited to be working with HBO on a game that "captures the spirit of the groundbreaking series -- a modern classic that redefines the life of crime genre."

HBO's executive vice president for New Media Programming Carmi Zlotnik added that the network was "excited to enter this new entertainment medium with our most successful and widely recognized original series."

The Sopranos game is tenatively scheduled to release for the PlayStation 2 and Xbox 360 this holiday season. We'll be keeping you informed as we learn more because we wouldn't want to upset Tony Soprano. After all, we like having the use of both of our kneecaps.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 4, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Not sure if any of you are into gaming, but this game was just announced & sounds pretty cool.
> 
> http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/704/704927p1.html
> 
> ...


 
It will be fun to play and see what characters are in it and such but I'm guessing it's just gonna be another Scarface/True Crime/Godfather/Grand Theft Auto style game.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 5, 2006)

Dull finale to a dull season.


----------



## topolo (Jun 5, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Dull finale to a dull season.



agreed......it was lame


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 5, 2006)

it was so weak....for the first time I have ZERO anticipation for next year....in fact, i might not watch it at all.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought Chris was going to be killed at the end.. that would have setup the last 8 seasons beautifully... NJ vs NY


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2007)

What did everyone think of last week's premiere episode? I upped this thread because the new episodes are actually a continuation of season 6.

I was pissed Tony made Bobby "pop his cherry"  
There wasn't enough Christopher, Paulie & Sil scenes either.
I was crackin up when Tony was making fun of Janice when they were playing Monopoly gettin smashed: 
Janice - "I'll take Boardwalk"
Tony - "You blew guys under it."
Tony singing - "down by the seaaaa, Under the Boardwalk, with a schlong in Jan's mouth"


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I liked how he made him pop his cherry.  I wonder if theyll keep going with this and I wonder if theyll keep going with the realization that Tony got his ass kicked by a joke that was introduced in season 2.

There are so many ways this could end...I hope they dont choose the boring one to "surprise" everyone.

Shocking= war, arrested, carmela kills him, chris takes over, etc
Boring=nothing


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2007)

There will be some type of war. Johnny Sack in jail and Phil Leotardo as acting boss while supposedly having issues with Sack. Plus, the guys Phil is dealing with now are a bunch of morons. 

What I really want is for Furio to come back and something to happen there. He was a great character.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2007)

Furio.  Hmm..  There were a lot of good characters.  I wish som eof them didnt die off, but what can ya do?

If the Russian mysery never gets solved, I am gonna be pissed.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> If the Russian mysery never gets solved, I am gonna be pissed.


 
 
Did you see the HBO commercial where they showed everyone who died throughout the series and the episode which it happened? It was like a 3 min. montage type deal. They showed the Russian, so I guess we're supposed to assume he never made it out of the woods. BTW, Pine Barrens (the one with the Russian) is one of the all-time greatest episodes IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2007)

Whaaa  now that just fucking stupid.  Not only did we not know if he died, Paulie's caddy was missing too when they finally got picked up.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh yeah that's right. They definately should have cleared that up. 

"Hooooo. Do that by your own window. I don't wanna smell your piss."


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well, I liked how he made him pop his cherry.  I wonder if theyll keep going with this and I wonder if theyll keep going with the realization that Tony got his ass kicked by a joke that was introduced in season 2.
> 
> There are so many ways this could end...I hope they dont choose the boring one to "surprise" everyone.
> 
> ...



Ruh roh...am I calling it?  

Tonights episode was depressing.  Johhny Sac will be missed.  One of the funniest.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yup I was big fan of Johnny Sack too. I like Phil a lot too.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the episode was "hot and sticky, like my balls."


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, i was laughing my ass off at the newest episode.  

Chong:  Ok, what do you have Carl?

Carl:  A flush.

Chong:  (looks at his hand)  No you dont.  Ken, what do you got?

_Ken looks up in wonder._

Chong:  (Hits his own head hard)  YOUR HAND.

_Ken looks at his REAL hands._

Junior:  A man comes home to his wife with a bouquet of flowers.  His wife says, "oh well I guess this means I have to spread my legs now."  The man says "why, we dont have a vase?"

_Everyone bursts in laughter except one guy in the corner.  He starts to bawl._


I swear, this insane asylum is great.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was pretty good episode too. The joke about the gay couple and their baby with the pacifier in it's ass  

Paulie is a pisser too being overly talkative.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

What I DIDNT like about the episode...and other episodes that pull the same shit, is the whole idea of whacking Paulie.

Either do it or dont, I hate this inbetween shit.

This isnt the first episode thats done it, but this time it really cooked my noodle.  I had to work passed 9pm that night.  I got the VCR to record the show, so I was content.  I did mangane to get home at about 9:45pm and watched the ending.  I go to my room to watch the rest of it, but the tape ran out and I only caught the beginning and some of the middle.  I was beside myself wondering why Tony was thinking about getting rid of him...not to mention why Paulie was so damn nervous.

When I finally saw the missing parts, nothing was answered.  This is supposed to be the season that answers questions, yet its just provoking more.  

Also, people are supposed to be "offed."  So far, a couple of nobodies have been eliminated.

Yay.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you like to cum first and then have intercourse, Akira?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

I see what youre saying.

My responce..

Because I am a guy and not a girl, I dont being teased.  Make it last long, but make it last pleasurefully.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I see what youre saying.
> 
> My responce..
> 
> Because I am a guy and not a girl, I dont being teased.  Make it last long, but make it last pleasurefully.


It's not how long it lasts ... but how it lasts long.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 29, 2007)

"You look like a Puerto Rican whore."  
Phil is such a funny bastard.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2007)

No, No!!!  I liked this one the best!

"Well the turd doesnt fall far from the faggot's ass"   Hhahahahahahahaha


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2007)

On a side note, what the fuck was I watching tonight?!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No, No!!! I liked this one the best!
> 
> "Well the turd doesnt fall far from the faggot's ass" Hhahahahahahahaha


 
Yeah that was great too. How bout Sil's line "He went to the cat's litterbox and ate some shit."


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad we got that straightened out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 29, 2007)

Or Anthony Jr. drivin around with the Puerto Rican flags covering his car.

And I agree with you. Sopranos has changed drastically since the 1st season.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

Oh yeah!  Finally a good episode!!!!  Some drama finally got started!

Paulie:  "when you start sucking it out of my ass!!"

Think Chris is going to flip or die?  Or is it one of those random episodes....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

I really thought AJ was gonna do something stupid. I was pissing myself when Paulie was doin donuts in Chris' front yard.

Carmela and Tony's convo the morning after AJ went to the stripper party was pretty funny. Something along the lines of:

Carmela: He's depressed Tony
Tony: So seeing a pair of tits will make it worse?


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

I liked AJs development.....but kinda late in the game.  They should just keep him a pussy or done something like tonight 2 seasons ago.

I actually liked chris kicking the shit out of Lil Paulie.  I certainly didnt see him killing his ?old? sponsor.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I liked AJs development.....but kinda late in the game. They should just keep him a pussy or done something like tonight 2 seasons ago.
> 
> I actually liked chris kicking the shit out of Lil Paulie. I certainly didnt see him killing his ?old? sponsor.


 
Yeah I didn't really understand him killing JT I thought that was dumb. Probably just to take his Paulie frustration out on him. I was also disappointed we got no Phil Leotardo tonight. He's been one of the funniest characters recently. How many episodes left?


----------



## bigss75 (May 6, 2007)

Chris was gonna have to kill JT after the stuff he said. Paulie or Chris one of them is gonna go.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2007)

Tonights episode was very entertaining.  Anybody else find it odd that Christopher brought out that raw steak and within two full minutes the steaks had been cooked during Tony/Christophers convo?


----------



## KentDog (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I was shocked when Chris shot JT. I keep thinking he's going to get busted for it; he just left the body and it didn't look like he was wearing gloves. I don't think he even told him that much (in detail); definitely not enough to justify killing him. Of course he was wasted and all emo, and for some reason really likes to take it out on JT.

I agree that either Chris or Paulie is going to go soon.



Goodfella9783 said:


> I really thought AJ was gonna do something stupid. I was pissing myself when Paulie was doin donuts in Chris' front yard.


That was great .


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Chris was gonna have to kill JT after the stuff he said. Paulie or Chris one of them is gonna go.



Good call.  I didnt see it coming and I doubt that anyone saw how Chris ate it.

Its better Chris went than Paulie.  Paulie steals the show...but hasnt lately.  Anyway, if you were Tony, what would you do?

I did NOT like how the whole rest of the show was based on it...and who was the girl Tony met up with?  Just someone Chris knew 'behind the scenes?'


----------



## bigss75 (May 14, 2007)

The way they killed off Chris was pretty shitty, I thought it was the worst episode of this season


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2007)

It was another depressing one, thats for sure.  He kills him off for a reason that he succumbs to for pussy.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

I was a bit peeved as well.  If they wanted to play the drug/booze angle to kill him off, they should have done so for more than a couple of episodes.

Decent episode but a bit rushed in my opinion.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2007)

I didnt think it was rushed.  I thought it didnt go anywhere.  There seemed to be some build up for some sort of outburst, but it never came.  Plus, I thought the ending sucked.

But I would say it was the worst episode of this season.  I really dont understand the idea of making most of the episodes boring though...


----------



## busyLivin (May 14, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> The way they killed off Chris was pretty shitty, I thought it was the worst episode of this season



I agree 100%... terrible way to kill him off.  

This is a mob show.  Chase & Co. seem to have forgotten that a long time ago.


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2007)

What is this some kind of soap opera or something?  That's what it sounds like to me.....


----------



## KentDog (May 15, 2007)

I had a feeling something bad was going down when Chris hit The Departed soundtrack.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Hahahah  "I had to jerk off into a tissue."


So theyre going the war route?  GOOD.


----------



## bigss75 (May 20, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> The way they killed off Chris was pretty shitty, I thought it was the worst episode of this season



I stand corrected, I was watching the beginning of season 6 and the dream tony had while he was in coma was pretty stupid, same with the end of season 5  dreams.


----------



## bigss75 (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait for tonights episode


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hahahah  "I had to jerk off into a tissue."
> 
> 
> So theyre going the war route?  GOOD.




I guess you missed it?


----------



## KentDog (May 20, 2007)

wtf, AJ? however, his lameness was totally redeemed by tony toward the end. curb stomp baby.

I think Dr. Melfie is gaining some weight.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

She looked bigger at the start of Season 6.  All of them have except Meadow and Carmella.

I was hoping AJ died.  I dont understand the point of keeping shitty characters around.  I mean, how many fans does AJ have?  Id rather have HIM die than Janice.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> She looked bigger at the start of Season 6.  All of them have except Meadow and Carmella.
> 
> I was hoping AJ died.  I dont understand the point of keeping shitty characters around.  I mean, how many fans does AJ have?  Id rather have HIM die than Janice.


I want to see Janice take up with Pauly in a secret love fling then loose it and have a gun fight in the back of the Bing.  I hate both of those two characters.  AJ?  He's a Tony evolving at each episode. The depression, the party time, pretty soon he'll be public enemy #1.

Last season he was all DUH about school now he reads world lit to feel the woes of society.  He could become another VT wacko with just a little nudge ...


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

You dont like Paulie?  Christ, hes one of the best characters.  You lose him 50% of the humor goes with him.

I did say AJ would get into some trouble near the end, but what happened last night doesnt go along too much with my prediction.

Now that Phil called Tony a piece of shit, there had BETTER be a fucking war.  Everyone always complains about how this show sucks nowadays, but that would save it.


----------



## KentDog (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Id rather have HIM die than Janice.


I say kill them both off.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2007)




----------



## KentDog (May 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>


that's the one! brutal.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy shit.  Now this is some shit to watch.

I was hoping  Sil didnt die.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.  Now this is some shit to watch.
> 
> I was hoping  Sil didnt die.



That was the best episode of the series...shame they waited til the end to do it!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2007)

Is the latest Episode the one where Tony eats Peyote, I saw that single episode the other one of about 2 I have ever seen, it was hilarious watching this mob boss tripping and goofing out falling flat on his back like I have done so many times....


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 4, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Is the latest Episode the one where Tony eats Peyote, I saw that single episode the other one of about 2 I have ever seen, it was hilarious watching this mob boss tripping and goofing out falling flat on his back like I have done so many times....



No, the latest is where the war between New York & New Jersey finally takes off.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 4, 2007)

Shits finally happening, Bobby dying kinda sucked. 

Was it just me or did Sil look really fat compared to other episodes


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2007)

Hes gained weight.

I dont mind Bobby dying, in fact, when they mentioned him, I knew he was gone.  

Sil is done though.  Its not like hes gonna bounce back on the last episode.

Anyone else loved the way the episode ended?  The music, the fear, the memory of Bobby...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

One left.  Any predictions for the last show?

I'm gonna say that T gets outta this alive so they can do some more shows of some sort.  Yeah yeah yeah I know they say it's over.  It's always over until they need to make more money ... then it ain't over.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2007)

I was thinking he gets in trouble with killing some people and goes to jail.

I thought AJ might have something to do with it originally.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 4, 2007)

All I know is that they left a lot on the table, and a TON of loose ends. They have miles to make up in order to arrive at a good ending. I think T is going down at the bing.

Heres another side theory I read that could have some merit:

I believe that Meadow will be killed in the next episode. Perhaps she'll be driving Tony's car since she was rearended last night? The NY mob will spot Tony's car and think they are assassinating HIM and actually kill Meadow instead. Meadow's death will be the perfect impetus to set off the gang war and perfect irony. She symbolises everything good and pure in the mob families. The only one who is not guilty of anything; the one who has sincerely value in society. Now she's dead -- and -- after being disrespected by the NY wiseguy with no teeth.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 4, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Heres another side theory I read that could have some merit:
> 
> I believe that Meadow will be killed in the next episode. Perhaps she'll be driving Tony's car since she was rearended last night? The NY mob will spot Tony's car and think they are assassinating HIM and actually kill Meadow instead. Meadow's death will be the perfect impetus to set off the gang war and perfect irony. She symbolises everything good and pure in the mob families. The only one who is not guilty of anything; the one who has sincerely value in society. Now she's dead -- and -- after being disrespected by the NY wiseguy with no teeth.



Thats a deep little episode you made.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Tony will end up making it through till the end of the next episode and he'll end up being killed by AJ


----------



## KentDog (Jun 4, 2007)

Tony's a dead man. So why didn't NY go for Paulie?


----------



## the nut (Jun 4, 2007)

This is what I've heard.

Meadow will be driving Tony's Cadillac and Phil will think its Tony's as he passes by. He gets out and they spray the car with bullets only to look inside and find out its Meadow and not Tony.

Uncle Junior hangs himself.

At first Tony think it's a car jacking, but eventually finds out it was NY. AJ gains knowledge of this and beats Phil's head in with a pipe.  

Tony and Carmella, not seeing AJ for a while, assume he is dead and decide to head to Virginia. After they leave, AJ finally comes home only to find Butchy waiting there to whack Tony. He kidnapps AJ and follows Tony and Carmella to VA. While there, Butchy attempts to force AJ into killing Tony, but AJ has a panic attack. Tony and Butch ensue in a struggle, in which Carmella gets accidentally shot in the face. Tony kills Butchy and overwhelmed with grief and disappoinment in his son, he shoots AJ. and then himself. The End




If this is how it goes down, FUCKING GHEY!!!! I will be disappointed that I came back to watch the final season after giving up on it a couple years ago.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 5, 2007)

the nut said:


> At first Tony think it's a car jacking, but eventually finds out it was NY. AJ gains knowledge of this and beats Phil's head in with a pipe.
> 
> Tony and Carmella, not seeing AJ for a while, assume he is dead and decide to head to Virginia. After they leave, AJ finally comes home only to find Butchy waiting there to whack Tony. He kidnapps AJ and follows Tony and Carmella to VA. While there, Butchy attempts to force AJ into killing Tony, but AJ has a panic attack. Tony and Butch ensue in a struggle, in which Carmella gets accidentally shot in the face. Tony kills Butchy and overwhelmed with grief and disappoinment in his son, he shoots AJ. and then himself. The End


I could see the Meadow getting shot up being mistaken for Tony, but the above is a stretch. I'll be so pissed if emo AJ whacks Tony. I kind of wish Chris was around for this war.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

the nut said:


> This is what I've heard.
> 
> Meadow will be driving Tony's Cadillac and Phil will think its Tony's as he passes by. He gets out and they spray the car with bullets only to look inside and find out its Meadow and not Tony.
> 
> ...



I actually think thats pretty fucking good!  Apart from the ending though.  Its all good until "Buthy" forces Aj into killing Tony.  No, thats too much.

Where did you get this?


Funny how Furio isnt going to come back.  He always wanted Tony gone, but couldnt.  Now that NY is gunning for Tony, he could join them and get Carmella.

I love these constant theories!


----------



## the nut (Jun 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I actually think thats pretty fucking good!  Apart from the ending though.  Its all good until "Buthy" forces Aj into killing Tony.  No, thats too much.



Yes, that's were I have the problem. 



AKIRA said:


> Where did you get this?



Google brought me to a message board, it was posted May 21st. It said that Bobby would get hit at the hobby shop, and Silvio would bite it at the Bing. So far it's been fairly accurate.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2007)

Didnt I see on a show like entertainment tonight that they made 4 different endings to avoid spoilers?


----------



## KentDog (Jun 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Didnt I see on a show like entertainment tonight that they made 4 different endings to avoid spoilers?


It would be cool to see all four endings.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> It would be cool to see all four endings.



That would definetly be in the Dvd collection.  I cant imagine it wouldnt be.


Ok whos excited?  I am!  But I shouldnt be.  You know whatever happens is going to be bad for the Sopranos.  I mean, if its ending and all.

I think what SHOULD happen is that Tony goes to jail.  Killing him off just seems a bit played out.  I mean, he was already on a death bed during the beginning of this 6th season.  Everyone else is dying, so why not just send him off to jail?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2007)

I just keep thinking Tony's infactuation with terrorism will factor somehow in the ending.

That is my "off the wall" prediction.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok whos excited?  I am!  But I shouldnt be.  You know whatever happens is going to be bad for the Sopranos.  I mean, if its ending and all.


I'm definitely excited, but I won't get to see it tonight (family visiting). I hope there is a lot of blood and twists (and some T&A wouldn't hurt either). I just don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

Interesting take, Pepper.  Hes had a hard on for them for seasons.

What about Phil being in the FBI????  Possible?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 10, 2007)

I've got back stage passes to the Fall Out Boy concert tonight because my friend's brother is in the band and I'm thinking I don't want to go because of the finale..


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

Now thats dedication!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Interesting take, Pepper. Hes had a hard on for them for seasons.
> 
> What about Phil being in the FBI???? Possible?


 
Pauly maybe but not Phil.

Phil not taking out Pauly makes me wonder if he isn't switching sides. 

Just about 1.5 hours, we'll all know.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2007)

How about it is all a dream, that he is explaining to his psychiatrist.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How about it is all a dream, that he is explaining to his psychiatrist.




Someone said that to me over the weekend.  That would be the biggest disappointment of 2007.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

What the fucking fuck did I just watch


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What the fucking fuck did I just watch





I don't know, tell me. I wanna hear.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't stop?  That's the ending?  WTF?!?!?  I want a refund.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought my cable went out. 

That was a pitiful series finale.. the whole episode, not just the "ending"


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm dying here. What happened?!?!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm dying here. What happened?!?!



Nothing, that's why everyone is so pissed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm dying here. What happened?!?!



Phil got whacked.

NOTHING ELSE.

Yes, you read right.

NOTHING.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

busyLivin said:


> I thought my cable went out.
> 
> That was a pitiful series finale.. the whole episode, not just the "ending"



It was a SLAP in the fans' face.

I kept watching the clock thinking 'hmm, the majority of this episode is AWFUL....running out of time here though, cant end abuptly now'  

It needed something.  Unless theres going to be another season, it NEEDED something.  The last couple of seasons have been terrible, and this, THIS is how they end it??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm dying here. What happened?!?!


It was a classic episode ... in a completely anticlimactic way.  A total dud.



The old gray haired bastard gets hit.  He drops down and his SUV crushes his head.  AJ's is about the tag that chick he's with but they gotta jump out of the Xterra because it catches fire and burns up.  

Meanwhile ... nothing.  That's it.  It ends with the T family in a family diner and Don't Stop by Journey playing in the background.  There some sketchy looking guy there in the diner and then the song gets to the part where "Don't stop ... 











Black screen for three seconds and the credits roll.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It was a classic episode ... in a completely anticlimactic way.  A total dud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My heart is over-beating again just reading your post.  Thank god Rocky IV is on Spike.

SHIT IT JUST ENDED!

At least it had a climax...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

UGH Rocky V is on...

This is one horrible night..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 10, 2007)

It's almost like HBO wanted to NOT hear any shit about the series ending so they just fucked us all off with a garbage ending.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 10, 2007)

What bullshit, my opinion is that its going movie now. If I wanted a create your own ending type story I'd read one of them childrens tales. This is entertainment HBO, entertain us.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> UGH Rocky V is on...
> 
> This is one horrible night..



Oh shit its marathon day isn't it. Rocky V another movie that never needed to be made. I have purposely avoided the latest Rocky flick, because I don't want to ruin the series for myself any further than it already has been.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 10, 2007)

busyLivin said:


> I thought my cable went out.
> 
> That was a pitiful series finale.. the whole episode, not just the "ending"



We did too, my buddy destoried his remote when that happened.


perfect set up for movie or new season.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont know how to feel about it ending like that


----------



## KentDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow... they really built up something about to go down in the diner but left us with nothing but a good song.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I went to the concert, thankfully, and had an absolute blast.  I figured coming home and watching this episode would make for an absolutely amazing day... Nope.. 

I'm very disappointed.

There was so much build-up in the end.  Me and my buddy kept looking at eachother, biting our lips, just in awe of what we thought was going to happen.  The guy that was going to the bathroom, the black guys walking in the diner... something had to have happened.. When it first went to black, I fired my hat at my tv thinking that the comcast automatic recorder didn't record the entire thing.

/end rant but i'm pissed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2007)

After letting the ending sink in for a little while, I'm not as disappointed as I was an hour ago.  The show did it exactly what it intended to do, leave you questioning, leave you wondering, etc.

One theory of mine, dating back from a previous episode in which Tony said that right before you die your mind fades to black, is that Tony did infact die but Chase refused to show it because the Sopranos have become such a household name.

It could also be that he's finally won.  Phil's dead, the family he loves is in the best shape they've been in ever, etc.

I guess we'll never know.. until the movie comes out.. which is why I was so disappointed at first.

For the last few weeks I had envisioned Tony being murdered with Andre Bocelli's Time To Say Goodbye playing during the scene slash through the credits. 

Blah.. Will continue to rant tomorrow when I wake up for work in like three hours.. fuck.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 11, 2007)

I watched the last 2 episodes just to see what the hoopla was about, now I'm glad I never got into this whole Soprano's thing what a pitiful much a'do about nothing ending...yeah I'm all about leaving a little to the imagination but not the whole damn thing....


----------



## DICE (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey maniclion ,why don't you stop trying to be Hunter S. Thompson....... my fav author, your not him, and youre not as important as you wanna be.... Go rent sopranos from season one til the end, see what it was about.... then form an opinion. You are always trying to let everyone know who you are through your stupid "been there done that" kinda comments. I ate peyote too, also every other drug imaginable, want a pat on the back. You need a life mister 15,000 posts. 
 Now go meditate in your moms basement and save your stupid comments for someone who cares like your little sister.

 On another note, the ending was a little bit of a let down. Then as I think about it more and more and dissect it a little, it gets better..... i'm sad. This show was part of my routine for like 8 years.....gonna miss it. 

There is some great discussions on a few different Sopranos forums for those who care, the people discussing are diehards who watch every episode 3 times etc. and they have some interesting and helpfull thoughts that really helped ease my pain. Cheezy , I know, but for like the first time in years and years , I am pretty sad... Later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I watched the last 2 episodes just to see what the hoopla was about, now I'm glad I never got into this whole Soprano's thing what a pitiful much a'do about nothing ending...*yeah I'm all about leaving a little to the imagination but not the whole damn thing*....



I agree 100%.

And disagree with sox 100%.

That moron, David Chase, has been catching shit for years now that the show has progressively gotten worse.

This whole Season 6 part 2 shit was a Soprano masturbation.  NOTHING was answered!  During all their fucking interviews, every cast member said all our questions will be answered.

Even so, the fans had a passion and a hope for the series despite the ridiculous previous episodes.  I mean, look at all the god damn replies on here about what couldve happened?  Fans needed closure!

So what does he do?  He acts like a terrorist that has got a misplaced hard on and turns the last episode has a suicide bomber.

Making this into a movie?  WHY?  Theres no conflict now.  And thats what we needed!  He ended the show making everyone THINK something was going to happen.  Reminds me of Andy Kauffman.  But this isnt the 70s and Tony isnt into comedy..


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 11, 2007)

This is exactly why I stopped watching at season 2.

Stupid fucking show.

Had so much potential as well.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 11, 2007)

i was confused at the end. I thought I had lost my Comcast service cuz all I saw was a black screen with no sound...I was thinking: "Great. Now I just missed the end of the series finale." lol...it's a good thing they rolled the credits because I was ready to get on the phone and blast whoever picked up on the receiving line for Comcast


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2007)

I never set anything in stone, I was simply ranting.  Something I've been captivated by for a long time now ended, I don't really know what to think. 

I do agree though: A little should have been left to the imagination, not the entire thing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> i was confused at the end. I thought I had lost my Comcast service cuz all I saw was a black screen with no sound...I was thinking: "Great. Now I just missed the end of the series finale." lol...it's a good thing they rolled the credits because I was ready to get on the phone and blast whoever picked up on the receiving line for Comcast



As was I.  I chucked my hat at the tv, I couldn't believe it.  After rewinding it I realized that it ended right at "Don't Stop."


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank god for The Wire





Easily the best show on TV.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Interesting take on the finale by a member of IMDB*

"If you watch the last scene you notice this pattern: 

picture of Tony 
bell rings, door opens 
a shot from Tony's perspective of who just walked in. 

picture of Tony 
bell rings, door opens 
a shot from Tony's perspective of who just walked in. 

Every time someone comes in, this is what we get. But when Meadow walks in, you see a shot of Tony's face, the sound of the bell... and then blackness... indicating that there is no longer any perspective from Tony because he's dead."

This person also mentions the discussions between Bobby and Tony when Bobby says you won't hear it when you get shot. And we didn't hear a shot because we were viewing from Tony's perspective. This scene between Bobby and Tony is also flashed at the end of the 2nd to last episode.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 11, 2007)

Well there you have it


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> "If you watch the last scene you notice this pattern:
> 
> picture of Tony
> bell rings, door opens
> ...



Eh.  Its just another perspective...and its exhausting.  Not to say it isnt a good guess, I still feel cheated.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

Bottom line, its like hearing a joke from a person that you dont 'get.'  The person telling the joke sits there waiting for you to 'get it,' but you dont.  Now the person has to break the 4th wall and explain the point of the joke.  

That is a BAD joke.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> "If you watch the last scene you notice this pattern:
> 
> picture of Tony
> bell rings, door opens
> ...



Or, the reason we didn't hear the shot is because the audience got whacked.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 11, 2007)

I've also heard that they ended it the way they did to show that Tony Soprano (or the story) lives on, regardless of the show's ending. We are supposed to be left in limbo. I've also heard rumors about a Sopranos movie to patch everything up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

Patch what up?  A new conflict would have to come up to merit a movie production.

Id like to know what happened to the Russian and if Furio would come back, but to end the show like this and begin a movie?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought it was well known that there's a movie coming out. I've heard that from numerous sources.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 11, 2007)

I've also heard the shady guy at the diner bar is credited as "Nikki Leotardo," Phil's nephew.

Whatever I guess, we'll just wait and see if anything else comes of it. Fuck speculating anymore. One thing I was extremely disappointed in this season was the lack of Artie. He was one of the funniest characters and I can only remember him in about 30 seconds of the 2nd to last episode.

Anyone else watch the Wire? It's in it's prime right now and overall a great show.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 11, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> Hey maniclion ,why don't you stop trying to be Hunter S. Thompson....... my fav author, your not him, and youre not as important as you wanna be.... Go rent sopranos from season one til the end, see what it was about.... then form an opinion. You are always trying to let everyone know who you are through your stupid "been there done that" kinda comments. I ate peyote too, also every other drug imaginable, want a pat on the back. You need a life mister 15,000 posts.
> Now go meditate in your moms basement and save your stupid comments for someone who cares like your little sister.
> 
> On another note, the ending was a little bit of a let down. Then as I think about it more and more and dissect it a little, it gets better..... i'm sad. This show was part of my routine for like 8 years.....gonna miss it.
> ...


Well excuse me for ruining your little soap opera, at least I have enough of a life not to need a show to pacify me every week....


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 11, 2007)

I was just talking about this theory earlier. That conversation with Bobby came up, and it does make you think. After all we didn't hear anything, we just saw black. My thoughts is that Tony is face down on the table in the diner with a hole in his head.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

Great.  I saw this on the other forum that Daily Motion has it up too.  Now everyone can see that us Sopranos fans are idiots for liking this show.

I think the constant look at the door is just him being watchful.  Which is just another fucking piece of tension the director was using.  It worked.  Look at everyone speculating.

If thats Tony's view, then wed see the family members looking at him (or at the camera), but they arent.  

I just dont buy it.  There wouldve been some sort of hint...like a gun to the side, anything.  

This is just a way for people to talk about this show so the Dvd collection can get sold...plus, if its true that there are more than 1 ending, then theyll be in the collection.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 11, 2007)

Were those the same black dudes in the restaurant who watched Phil get whacked?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Were those the same black dudes in the restaurant who watched Phil get whacked?



From what I've read on other forums, yes.


----------



## Decker (Jun 12, 2007)

The show started out as a day in the life and concluded that way.  Visions of a Scarface ending or some grandiose apocalypse are for those that want exciting twists and turns where the 'good guy' triumphs in a blaze of glory.

It was a great series and a solid comedy.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sopranos creator says TV finale isn't setup for movie, but 'never say never'*

       	 Today at 9:02 am           NEWARK, N.J. (AP) - "Sopranos" fans who thought the series' open-ended conclusion was a setup for a movie may be in for disappointment: series creator David Chase says it isn't so.Chase went to France before the airing of the much-debated finale because he wanted to avoid what he called "all the Monday morning quarterbacking." But like a true New Jersey loyalist, he granted one interview to The Star-Ledger of Newark, which posted his comment early Tuesday on its website."I don't think about (a movie) much," he told the paper. "I never say never. An idea could pop into my head where I would go, 'Wow, that would make a great movie,' but I doubt it."I'm not being coy," he added. "If something appeared that really made a good 'Sopranos' movie and you could invest in it and everybody else wanted to do it, I would do it. But I think we've kind of said it and done it."Chase said he would leave it to fans to interpret the show's last scene for themselves. It featured the members of the Soprano family arriving for dinner as Journey's "Don't Stop Believin"' plays. Others in the restaurant include a man in a Member's Only jacket who goes to the bathroom, which some fans have interpreted as a nod to the scene in "The Godfather" in which Michael Corleone retrieves a gun from the bathroom before a shooting.As the music and tension build, the screen suddenly goes silent and dark."I have no interest in explaining, defending, reinterpreting, or adding to what is there," said Chase, 61, who grew up in North Caldwell."People get the impression that you're trying to (mess) with them, and it's not true. You're trying to entertain them," he said. "Anybody who wants to watch it, it's all there."Another problem with a movie is that so many characters died in the last season. Chase said he has considered "going back to a day in 2006 that you didn't see, but then (Tony's children) would be older than they were then and you would know that Tony doesn't get killed. It's got problems."Chase also elaborated on how he decided to make the Journey classic the last music played on the series."It didn't take much time at all to pick it, but there was a lot of conversation after the fact. I did something I'd never done before: In the location van, with the crew, I was saying, 'What do you think?' When I said, 'Don't Stop Believin',' people went, 'What? Oh my God!'"I said, 'I know, I know, just give a listen,' and little by little, people started coming around."



Sopranos creator says TV finale isn't setup for movie, but 'never say never' - News - Yahoo! TV


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

See, I told you.  No movie.  Nothing but a stake of un-enteratinment rammed up my ass.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 12, 2007)

Decker said:


> The show started out as a day in the life and concluded that way.  Visions of a Scarface ending or some grandiose apocalypse are for those that want exciting twists and turns where the 'good guy' triumphs in a blaze of glory.
> 
> It was a great series and a solid comedy.


That's how I see it too.  Even if Tony did get popped nothing would stop, organized crime would keep going, his family would get over it and live their lives.  Just like the lyrics in the song "Oh, the movie never ends, It goes on and on and on and on".  I guess what the creators wanted was for the show to continue in the minds and dreams of the viewers.  Leaving the ending open ended was a bold move now that I look at it again, instead of absolutes you get an endless array of possibilities.  Some could speculate that the guy in the Members Only Jacket who comes in right before Tony's son, as if they were together, has been hired by the boy to kill his father because he thinks his father is a burden on society.  Or one could believe nothing happened and Tony goes on to live a while longer, maybe he finally becomes a Sammy the Bull, his family goes into Witness Protection and he retires to Oregon to live in the mountains.  Shit I could write a novel on all of the possibilities, one of those choose your own adventure types where you can choose to turn to page 15 or 30 or 66 at the end of a chapter, then again at the end of other chapters, maybe even after reading a whole book you can choose which title will be the sequel....


----------



## motionman04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm glad tony didn't die on camera, if you ask me, Chase was brilliant for this ending. Any channel you tune, somehow, someway, the sopranos finale is being brought up. I don't think it would recieve such a buzz if they went with some crazy bloodbath.


----------



## the nut (Jun 12, 2007)

Decker said:


> It was a great series and a solid comedy.



I agree.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

maniclion said:


> That's how I see it too.  Even if Tony did get popped nothing would stop, organized crime would keep going, his family would get over it and live their lives.  Just like the lyrics in the song "Oh, the movie never ends, It goes on and on and on and on".  I guess what the creators wanted was for the show to continue in the minds and dreams of the viewers.  Leaving the ending open ended was a bold move now that I look at it again, instead of absolutes you get an endless array of possibilities.  Some could speculate that the guy in the Members Only Jacket who comes in right before Tony's son, as if they were together, has been hired by the boy to kill his father because he thinks his father is a burden on society.  Or one could believe nothing happened and Tony goes on to live a while longer, maybe he finally becomes a Sammy the Bull, his family goes into Witness Protection and he retires to Oregon to live in the mountains.  Shit I could write a novel on all of the possibilities, one of those choose your own adventure types where you can choose to turn to page 15 or 30 or 66 at the end of a chapter, then again at the end of other chapters, maybe even after reading a whole book you can choose which title will be the sequel....



I see youre looking at it as an artistic action.  Reading the reviews today, I can see people are divided.  Ones who wanted entertainment and the others who see it as artistic.

Clearly, I am an entertainment fan and I believe the ending sucked cuz it shows zero creativity.  Disagree?  Anyone couldve done what he did!  In my book, Chase took the coward's way out.  Worried that no matter what ending he chose, people still wouldve cried, so he decided to piss off everyone.  Oh..except the artistics.

Its just a cheap move.  A good ending to a movie or a TV show could make a huge difference in the supply of enjoyment.  

Yes, I strictly believe that a blood bath wouldve been better and yep, more creative.  Who dies, who gets wounded, and again, what happens to Tony.  Now thats writing!  Not to mention, it hadnt been done yet during the show!  However, this ending has happened before..its called disappointment.

Its like watching a MMA championship bout, the fighters are beaten to a pulp, it would only take 1 more blow from one of them to knock the other one out.  One of them, takes a deep breath, clenches his teeth and swings....!  

Power goes out...credits roll.

Fuck this.  Its over and its not going to correct itself no matter how much I piss and moan.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2007)

I think it showed that Tony was a family man and that after all is said and done, its all about family. do I think he got smoked? No. I think we were offered a glimpse in how T has to live the rest of his life, looking over his shoulder.

Movie?? Holy fuck I hope so.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2007)

Like I said Chase was bold for making it end like that, it's all I hear on the radio and it was mentioned twice in the newspaper today, and that was just in the entertainment section where the comics are, which is the only part i read because the rest is too depressing...I mean people will refrence it in times to come just like you always hear people talking about who shot J.R. on Dallas...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 15, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> "If you watch the last scene you notice this pattern:
> 
> picture of Tony
> bell rings, door opens
> ...


 
The Sopranos Television show - The Sopranos TV Show - Yahoo! TV


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

David Chase Reflects on ‘The Sopranos’ Ending | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

David Chase Reflects on ?The Sopranos? Ending

In a recent interview with *David Chase* about his new film, ?Not Fade Away,? the conversation inevitably turned to ?The Sopranos? and its infamous ending. Below are Chase?s comments reflecting on watching the final episode for the first time two years ago, with only an occasional interjection from a reporter.
___
I thought the episode itself might have been kind of a dud, but it wasn?t. I was proud of it. I was satisfied that we?d done something. What I didn?t understand was that the ending would be so talked-about that it would completely obliterate the rest of the episode that came before it. No one ever even saw it, talked about it, mentioned it or anything about it ? and I think didn?t even interpret it correctly because all they talked about was that ending. I did not know that would happen.

I think a lot of people thought they were being made a fool of, that I was being really meta ? is that the word? ? and postmodern or just showing my quote-unquote ?contempt? for the audience or going ?Ha, ha, ha. It?s just a TV show.? None of that was what was going on. That was the best ending I knew to come up with and I thought it said some things but people didn?t get it because they were angry. Or maybe it wasn?t executed well.
​I do wish that connection had been made better. To me the question is not whether Tony lived or died, and that?s all that people wanted to know: ?Well, did he live or did he die? You didn?t finish the show. You didn?t answer the question.? That?s preposterous. There was something else I was saying that was more important than whether Tony Soprano lived or died. About the fragility of all of it. The whole show had been about time in a way, and the time allotted on this Earth. That whole trip out to California was all about that ? what people called a dream sequence. And all the dream sequences within the show. Tony was dealing in mortality every day. He was dishing out life and death. And he was not happy. He was getting everything he wanted, that guy, but he wasn?t happy. All I wanted to do was present the idea of how short life is and how precious it is. The only way I felt I could do that was to rip it away. And I think people did get it. It made them upset emotionally, but intellectually they didn?t follow it. And that could very well be bad execution.

Did Tony die or didn?t he die? Well, first of all, it really comes down to this: There was, what, six seasons of that show? Seven? Am I supposed to do a scene and ending where it shows that crime doesn?t pay? Well, we saw that crime pays. We?ve been seeing that for how many years? Now, in another sense, we saw that crime didn?t pay because it wasn?t making him happy. He was an extremely isolated, unhappy man. And then finally, once and a while he would make a connection with his family and be happy there. But in this case, whatever happened, we never got to see the result of that. It was torn away from him and from us. I forget what my point was.
(AP: That the meaning of the show didn?t have to be there in that final moment. It was there all along.)

Exactly. That?s what I felt. It?s really about time, to me ? just to me ? and love. What else do we have in this universe? It?s a cold universe. People said, ?Oh, the show is so dark,? and it posited the notion that nobody ever changes. That was never my intention. Change is hard to come by, and like most of us, he wasn?t trying hard enough. People said, ?Oh, it got worse and worse and worse.? I think he?s the same guy in the beginning as he was in the end. Maybe had a little bit more capacity for compassion for people, I don?t know.

I said it?s a cold universe and I don?t mean that metaphorically. If you go out into space, it?s cold. It?s really cold and we don?t know what?s up there. We happen to be in this little pocket where there?s a sun. What have we got except love and each other to guard against all that isolation and loneliness?


----------



## LAM (Dec 17, 2012)

I missed the ending but I'm probably going to order the whole set for myself as an Xmas present.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 17, 2012)

Great show . Worst ending


----------

